# Field Herping Down South



## Jmugleston (Aug 29, 2010)

Once again work took me to an excellent location that not only allowed me to find the insects I was after, but a number of herps as well.



















This guy was hoping around a cabin we stayed in. His missing right eye made him easy to recognize as he made his rounds around a cabin we stayed in:




































I'm sure some might be upset that I picked this guy up, but we was a few seconds away from becoming part of the highway so I figured it was okay in this case:






This little one was on the railing of a fishing pier. I hope he was dead before somone put him up there:






Our one and only alligator.....all 2 feet of him.....




































This one was spread across the paint marking the lanes. We thought it was DOR since it didn't even move when we backed up to it. Turns out it was alive and well. After a few shots it was released on the side of the road and it took off.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 29, 2010)

J'mug, Nice pics! :clap:  Lemme guess. Somewhere in peninsular Fla. The non-native anole kinda gave that away. 

Terry


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 29, 2010)

Terry D said:


> J'mug, Nice pics! :clap:  Lemme guess. Somewhere in peninsular Fla. The non-native anole kinda gave that away.
> 
> Terry


We started down there but then we made our way up through the Carolinas and eventually ended in Virginia.


----------

